# GTX 295 vs GTX 480



## ChrisUlrich

Other than DX11, is the framerate upgrade worth it?


----------



## mihir

Stick to your GTX 295 for now it is gonna be enough.
And wait for the new wave of cards from NVIDIA/ATI.
No point in upgrading now.


----------



## fastdude

GTX480 doesn't replace GTX295 by market, it is chasing after the GTX280/285 market. 

If you want to get something intended to replace a GTX295 by market, wait for the dual-GPU version. The Upgrade at the moment isn't worth it, at least until the new CryEngine comes out  

This opinion does not take into account DX11. If you have the funds, futureproof yourself and go for the GTX480. A bit faster performance, newer DirectX.

Go for it dude


----------



## Shane

I dont think its worth the upgrade,your 295 is still going strong.


----------



## Twist86

No upgrading from that serious of a card is pointless for now. Hardly any DX11 games (TRUE DX11 mind you) and for the price it really makes it worthless. Worry about upgrading next year or so when most titles will be default DX11 and the next generation of GPUs are out THEN upgrade to those.


----------



## Ryeong

GTX480 is faster than GTX 295 by a fair amount (not very much). There will most likely not be a new GTX ?xx card before mid 2013 as the DX12 is supposed to be released in the late 2012 according to rumours.

A dual version of the GTX4xx will be priced much higher than what GTX480 sli wil cost by then, and therefore it is probably better to wait until late this year or early next year and Sli it.

Wait until you can afford Sli. Also, by then there will probably be more DX11 games.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Thanks for the information and advice everyone!  

I'll stick with my GTX 295!


----------



## Ryeong

ChrisUlrich said:


> Thanks for the information and advice everyone!
> 
> I'll stick with my GTX 295!



Good idea for now. I was very happy when i went from my previous GTX275-x2 Sli to GTX480 (very good increase in FPS, less Spike, etc etc..). But, i'm still missing more DX11 games..


----------



## mihir

Ryeong said:


> Good idea for now. I was very happy when i went from my previous GTX275-x2 Sli to GTX480 (very good increase in FPS, less Spike, etc etc..). But, i'm still missing more DX11 games..



Single Card is always better than SLI.


----------



## Ryeong

mihir said:


> Single Card is always better than SLI.



That's not what people say when they Sli GTX 275 rather than buying a GTX 295.

GTX 275 in Sli = Faster and cheaper than GTX 295. So, no. Single cards are NOT always better. 

if you ment that GTX 295 is better than GTX 260 in Sli. (considering that GTX 295 is two GTX 260's) Then Yes.. but the price/performance is not exactly "better" when you can Sli two GTX 275's for less price and higher performance.

GTX 275 in Sli is about 2-5% Faster than GTX 295, and MUCH cheaper in most places.


----------



## mihir

Ryeong said:


> That's not what people say when they Sli GTX 275 rather than buying a GTX 295.
> 
> GTX 275 in Sli = Faster and cheaper than GTX 295. So, no. Single cards are NOT always better.
> 
> if you ment that GTX 295 is better than GTX 260 in Sli. (considering that GTX 295 is two GTX 260's) Then Yes.. but the price/performance is not exactly "better" when you can Sli two GTX 275's for less price and higher performance.
> 
> GTX 275 in Sli is about 2-5% Faster than GTX 295, and MUCH cheaper in most places.



GTX 295 is a dual GPU which is made up of 2 GTX 275.
So obviously when you take 2 separate GTX 275 in sli they will perform better because of better heat dissipation.But I dont think its worth it because then you will have to deal with sli drivers and also waste one PCIe slot.

Like now I had some money to upgrade my GPU but instead of sli'ing my GTX 275 I decided to buy a new card and sell off my old GPU always a wise decision


----------



## ChrisUlrich

What's the most comparable card to the GTX 295 from the GTX 400 series?  460?


----------



## 87dtna

Straight up comparison probably a gtx470.


But I would get two gtx460's and SLI them.  Thats way stronger than a single gtx480 for the same price.  A huge upgrade from a 295.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

87dtna said:


> Straight up comparison probably a gtx470.
> 
> 
> But I would get two gtx460's and SLI them.  Thats way stronger than a single gtx480 for the same price.  A huge upgrade from a 295.



I'm only asking because my GTX 295 is dying and eVGA doesn't make them anymore.  So they're probably gonna upgrade me.  I just wanna make sure they don't low ball me. 

They upgraded my little brother's 7900GT to a 8400GS or some crap like that.  If I would have known, that would have never happened.  That 8400GS was a hunk of crap for power.  DX10 yea, but no juice!


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah an 8400gs is crap, but Nvidia sold a butt load for some reason.

Don't let them give you a gtx465 though, utter crap card.  GTX470 minimum, or tell them two gtx460's (which would be even better anyway really).  A 295 is actually a little stronger than a 470, BUT they are worth about the same.  A 295 goes for around $300-325 these days, so right around gtx470 pricing.  But you're not giving up a whole ton of performance or anything, only a couple frames.  But gaining DX11.  And also, some games just play better on a single GPU than dual anyway.  It also consumes about 20 watts less at idle and 50+ less watts at load.


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> Yeah an 8400gs is crap, but Nvidia sold a butt load for some reason.


Well, it's still good for a low end card. You get decent basic performance, and I got a cheap one on ebay for only 15 bucks. I squeezed a 3dmark score of a little over 6000 out of it with only a 2.8GHz Pentium 4 after overclocking it to its maximum at stock voltage. 6333, I think. It's still no 7900 GT, though.


----------



## 87dtna

spynoodle said:


> Well, it's still good for a low end card. You get decent basic performance, and I got a cheap one on ebay for only 15 bucks. I squeezed a 3dmark score of a little over 6000 out of it with only a 2.8GHz Pentium 4 after overclocking it to its maximum at stock voltage. 6333, I think. It's still no 7900 GT, though.



No offense, but BS.  I only got a hair over 6k with an overclocked 9400gt and an Athlon dual core which would both be a lot stronger.  You must not have had it on default settings or something.  Were you running 800x600 or something?


----------



## bomberboysk

ChrisUlrich said:


> I'm only asking because my GTX 295 is dying and eVGA doesn't make them anymore.  So they're probably gonna upgrade me.  I just wanna make sure they don't low ball me.
> 
> They upgraded my little brother's 7900GT to a 8400GS or some crap like that.  If I would have known, that would have never happened.  That 8400GS was a hunk of crap for power.  DX10 yea, but no juice!



GTX 295 is still being shipped for RMA last i heard from EVGA.


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> No offense, but BS.  I only got a hair over 6k with an overclocked 9400gt and an Athlon dual core which would both be a lot stronger.  You must not have had it on default settings or something.  Were you running 800x600 or something?


Oh yeah, that was 3dmark 03. Hehe....


----------



## 87dtna

spynoodle said:


> Oh yeah, that was 3dmark 03. Hehe....



LOL, there we go


----------



## ChrisUlrich

It is being shipped I just found out.  But I guess I could sell it for a DX11 card.  Anyone wanna buy a brand new GTX 295?


----------



## bomberboysk

ChrisUlrich said:


> It is being shipped I just found out.  But I guess I could sell it for a DX11 card.  Anyone wanna buy a brand new GTX 295?



http://www.computerforum.com/computer-equipment-sale/ 

Remember you'll need pix


----------



## 87dtna

Ebay it!  You'll get $325+ for it.


----------

